# Blacks are delusional subhumans



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 3:44 AM)

Btw this is an arms length selfie and his skull is so narrow it looks like the pic was taken 2cm away. Good luck with bimax and infra implants buddy. Youre finished @VenatorLuparius maximum delusion


----------



## MonkeyDLuffy2003 (Yesterday at 3:50 AM)

This black is subhuman of course but most blacks slay


----------



## Allandro (Yesterday at 3:50 AM)

Mirin 49 unread messages


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Yesterday at 3:56 AM)

Allandro said:


> Mirin 49 unread messages


Legit- brutal forum popularity pill


----------



## Corleone (Yesterday at 4:04 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> View attachment 2037924
> View attachment 2037925
> View attachment 2037926
> 
> Btw this is an arms length selfie and his skull is so narrow it looks like the pic was taken 2cm away. Good luck with bimax and infra implants buddy. Youre finished @VenatorLuparius maximum delusion


side looks good, maybe the other one is just a bad selfie


----------



## the BULL (Yesterday at 4:34 AM)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Legit- brutal forum popularity pill


blackgymmax is the gateway between normie world and aspies. you're the hardcore stuff no one wants to deal with


----------



## khvirgin (Yesterday at 4:38 AM)

Allandro said:


> Mirin 49 unread messages


"HEY MAN I'M 20M, BLACK, CAN YOU RATE ME?"


----------



## King Kali (Yesterday at 4:44 AM)

@VenatorLuparius Bimax will not help you because your maxilla is already forward grown, I don't see any malocclusion in your bite, and your philtrum does certaintly not need more projection. Genioplasty, on the other hand, would be beneficial, but to put what @Blackgymmax said in a nicer way; even with multiple surgeries, I don't think there's much ascension for you because you don't have a very good base.


----------



## BombayVikings (Yesterday at 4:44 AM)

Corleone said:


> side looks good, maybe the other one is just a bad selfie


not really, just having uncanny dog-like look doesn't mean a good profile. Classy profiles look more straight and well proportioned


----------



## khvirgin (Yesterday at 4:48 AM)

King Kali said:


> @VenatorLuparius Bimax will not help you because your maxilla is already forward grown, I don't see any malocclusion in your bite, and your philtrum does certaintly not need more projection. Genioplasty, on the other hand, would be beneficial, but to put what @Blackgymmax said in a nicer way; even with multiple surgeries, I don't think there's much ascension for you because you don't have a very good base.


He doesnt need genio either

I don't know why black guys on this site cope with surgeries


----------



## Pendejo (Yesterday at 4:51 AM)

Why is bro built like Dory? 💀


----------



## Arborist (Yesterday at 4:53 AM)

Pendejo said:


> Why is bro built like Dory? 💀
> 
> View attachment 2037955


more aerodynamic when he steals your tv.


----------



## Pendejo (Yesterday at 4:56 AM)

Arborist said:


> more aerodynamic when he steals your tv.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Yesterday at 5:11 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> View attachment 2037924
> View attachment 2037925
> View attachment 2037926
> 
> Btw this is an arms length selfie and his skull is so narrow it looks like the pic was taken 2cm away. Good luck with bimax and infra implants buddy. Youre finished @VenatorLuparius maximum delusion


He looks like Gael Monfils, a French tennis player who has a hot Ukranian wife.






He is 6'4 and an athletic freak with status though.


----------



## KingBetaTut (Yesterday at 5:24 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> View attachment 2037924
> View attachment 2037925
> View attachment 2037926
> 
> Btw this is an arms length selfie and his skull is so narrow it looks like the pic was taken 2cm away. Good luck with bimax and infra implants buddy. Youre finished @VenatorLuparius maximum delusion


Broke ass people still own androids in 2023 lmaooo. Grow up


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 5:29 AM)

DaRealSixpence said:


> He looks like Gael Monfils, a French tennis player who has a hot Ukranian wife.
> 
> View attachment 2037963
> 
> ...


That looks like him POST SURGERY


----------



## Pikabro (Yesterday at 5:37 AM)

Keep crying for BBCs, cooncel. @VenatorLuparius may be capped at subhuman but my transformation will mog Salludon. I will ascend from trucel to black Maher just you wait and see!


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 5:39 AM)

Pikabro said:


> Keep crying for BBCs, cooncel. @VenatorLuparius may be capped subhuman but my transformation will mog Salludon. I will ascend from trucel to black Maher just you wait and see!


Black maher lol, over


----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Yesterday at 5:49 AM)




----------



## VenatorLuparius (Yesterday at 8:38 AM)

Thanks for the roast brah : I'm ugly, there's no denial in that but I can only improve from there. The only manly way to improve is to take criticism on the chin and work hard.

I was never an incel and never had much trouble with girls so that's a relief if in that current state I'm not on the low end of the stick.

What will I achieve once I climb my way up ?

Well at least I'm not some autistic self-hater poorcel spending his whole day in this hellhole (nigga you have an android in 2023, you broke).

Living in your head rent-free it seems, to the point that you dedicated your time to create a thread about me JFL. Nigger you mean nothing to me, the second I'm done sending this message you will be forgotten : too much shit going on in my life to bother with a coon living on the other side of the atlantic who I will never meet in my life.

Nikka stop blaming your face for your lack of success with women your reek of low-class/broke-ass/poorcel. Them canadians hoes ain't messing with no broke niggas.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 8:39 AM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Thanks for the roast brah : I'm ugly, there's no denial in that but I can only improve from there. The only manly way to improve is to take criticism on the chin and work hard.
> 
> I was never an incel and never had much trouble with girls so that's a relief if in that current state I'm not on the low end of the stick.
> 
> ...


Ur ugly old and deformed


----------



## SuperSpoonman (Yesterday at 9:53 AM)

i'm black and i mog every black on here but i'm still subhuman


----------



## softlysoftly (Yesterday at 9:57 AM)

Pendejo said:


> Why is bro built like Dory? 💀
> 
> View attachment 2037955


seems like you are upset he doesn't look like one of your crushes don't worry there are plenty of gay men that you will like


----------



## thereallegend (Yesterday at 9:59 AM)

His mandible is recessed. He’s tilting his head up and jaw out for the side profile pic.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 10:01 AM)

SuperSpoonman said:


> i'm black and i mog every black on here but i'm still subhuman


you mog no one kid


----------



## mrriceguy (Yesterday at 10:01 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> you mog no one kid


He looks like black De Poot, mogs both of us to the gates of Gandy heaven


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Yesterday at 10:02 AM)

MonkeyDLuffy2003 said:


> This black is subhuman of course but most blacks slay


Only Tyrones slay. You and your pathetic homosexual BBC coper buddies need to kill themselves, thank you.


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Yesterday at 10:03 AM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Thanks for the roast brah : I'm ugly, there's no denial in that but I can only improve from there. The only manly way to improve is to take criticism on the chin and work hard.
> 
> I was never an incel and never had much trouble with girls so that's a relief if in that current state I'm not on the low end of the stick.
> 
> ...


Gonna be honest: you look like the type of black guy who I can see bitch ass nigga to irl and you still won't do shit. Mind you, I can still say bitch ass nigga to any black guy coz well I got shit in my pockets lol


----------



## Frank Jack (Yesterday at 10:04 AM)

RecessedSubhumanX said:


> coz well I got shit in my pockets lol


Like what?


----------



## smoothsexy (Yesterday at 10:07 AM)

@VenatorLuparius dont worry what that nigga is talking. he said im subhuman too, but somehow i slay in west even before looksmaxxing


----------



## softlysoftly (Yesterday at 10:07 AM)

Frank Jack said:


> Like what?


retard go kys


smoothsexy said:


> @VenatorLuparius dont worry what that nigga is talking. he said im subhuman too, but somehow i slay in west even before looksmaxxing


cap


----------



## Frank Jack (Yesterday at 10:08 AM)

softlysoftly said:


> retard go kys
> 
> cap


I will keep myself safe, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## SuperSpoonman (Yesterday at 10:08 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> you mog no one kid


brutal


----------



## johnsmithcel (Yesterday at 10:08 AM)

smoothsexy said:


> @VenatorLuparius dont worry what that nigga is talking. he said im subhuman too, but somehow i slay in west even before looksmaxxing


does your mom know you're using her phone to post on incel websites?


----------



## mrriceguy (Yesterday at 10:08 AM)

smoothsexy said:


>


Tales from Savana


----------



## smoothsexy (Yesterday at 10:09 AM)

johnsmithcel said:


> does your mom know you're using her phone to post on incel websites?





mrriceguy said:


> Tales from Savana





softlysoftly said:


> cap


how does it make you feel soyboy betacucks? hahaha


----------



## softlysoftly (Yesterday at 10:10 AM)

smoothsexy said:


> how does it make you feel soyboy betacucks? hahaha


are you bragging about being with a woman like that? haha no wonder you slay if I had standards as low as you I'd have bodycount in the thousands haha


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Yesterday at 10:11 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> View attachment 2037924
> View attachment 2037925
> View attachment 2037926
> 
> Btw this is an arms length selfie and his skull is so narrow it looks like the pic was taken 2cm away. Good luck with bimax and infra implants buddy. Youre finished @VenatorLuparius maximum delusion


This thread is a black on black crime.


----------



## juste (Yesterday at 10:12 AM)

DisfiguredSubhuman said:


>



lmao i only noticed there is a cuck there when he moved its head


----------



## smoothsexy (Yesterday at 10:12 AM)

softlysoftly said:


> are you bragging about being with a woman like that? haha no wonder you slay if I had standards as low as you I'd have bodycount in the thousands haha


she is htb, isnt she?


----------



## the BULL (Yesterday at 10:13 AM)

softlysoftly said:


> are you bragging about being with a woman like that? haha no wonder you slay if I had standards as low as you I'd have bodycount in the thousands haha


you don't need to be mean the thread was about being incel not slaying hot girls


----------



## softlysoftly (Yesterday at 10:14 AM)

smoothsexy said:


> she is htb, isnt she?


ltb


the BULL said:


> you don't need to be mean the thread was about being incel not slaying hot girls


im sure even you slay hotter girls than him


----------



## the BULL (Yesterday at 10:15 AM)

softlysoftly said:


> ltb
> 
> im sure even you slay hotter girls than him


yes and even hotter than yours if i was locationmaxxed like you


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Yesterday at 10:15 AM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> you mean nothing to me, the second I'm done sending this message you will be forgotten : too much shit going on in my life


Holy fuck the sheer ptsd I am getting from reading this, this shit hits way too close to home from when I got brutally rejected by my oneitis


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 10:16 AM)

softlysoftly said:


> ltb
> 
> im sure even you slay hotter girls than him


ltb? shes like a true femcel subhuman and this nigga is like 13 wtf?


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Yesterday at 10:17 AM)

smoothsexy said:


> how does it make you feel soyboy betacucks? hahaha


Looks straight out of a French gangsta rap video


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 10:18 AM)

smoothsexy said:


> how does it make you feel soyboy betacucks? hahaha


@decadouche57 dark looks forever


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Yesterday at 10:19 AM)

smoothsexy said:


> she is htb, isnt she?


These guys are fucking with u. She's a 4.5/10 between ltb and mtb. Most mtb look like that without makeup


----------



## Artbreeder Is Law (Yesterday at 10:19 AM)




----------



## GetShrekt (Yesterday at 10:19 AM)

softlysoftly said:


> retard go kys
> 
> cap


It’s not cap, I have nearly 100 lays and I look like this. Gymmax would say I’m a subhman but I get bad bitches easily


----------



## smoothsexy (Yesterday at 10:20 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> @decadouche57 dark looks forever





DaRealSixpence said:


> These guys are fucking with u. She's a 4.5/10 between ltb and mtb. Most mtb look like that without makeup


----------



## Shieda_Kayn (Yesterday at 10:21 AM)

Wtf and I thought I was burdened with sub-10 pms asking for rates and advice


----------



## Spinecel (Yesterday at 10:22 AM)

@GetShrekt
He’s also said I was subhuman too even though I mog him (except for my nose) and I’ve done decent with women and get compliments all the time. Buffalo NY tinder in 2020 I did decent, not great but decent.


----------



## Shieda_Kayn (Yesterday at 10:23 AM)

@Blackgymmax @Frank Jack thoughts on young atesh smv level


----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Yesterday at 10:23 AM)

juste said:


> lmao i only noticed there is a cuck there when he moved its head


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 10:24 AM)

Shieda_Kayn said:


> @Blackgymmax @Frank Jack thoughts on young atesh smv level
> View attachment 2038266


Infinite smv


----------



## Frank Jack (Yesterday at 10:24 AM)

Shieda_Kayn said:


> @Blackgymmax @Frank Jack thoughts on young atesh smv level
> View attachment 2038266


I already made a thread shitting on him. He's trash and a fraud


----------



## GetShrekt (Yesterday at 10:26 AM)

Spinecel said:


> View attachment 2038262
> View attachment 2038263
> 
> @GetShrekt
> He’s also said I was subhuman too even though I mog him (except for my nose) and I’ve done decent with women and get compliments all the time. Buffalo NY tinder in 2020 I did decent, not great but decent.


Extra scrumptious fruitcake goof ahh nigga


----------



## skorp (Yesterday at 10:28 AM)

he is tyrone in my book


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Yesterday at 10:29 AM)

Spinecel said:


> View attachment 2038262
> View attachment 2038263
> 
> @GetShrekt
> He’s also said I was subhuman too even though I mog him (except for my nose) and I’ve done decent with women and get compliments all the time. Buffalo NY tinder in 2020 I did decent, not great but decent.


First pic is tyronetier if nt.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Yesterday at 10:30 AM)

Allandro said:


> Mirin 49 unread messages


He made this thread just to flex this 
The black subhuman was just an excuse


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Yesterday at 10:32 AM)

Shieda_Kayn said:


> @Blackgymmax @Frank Jack thoughts on young atesh smv level
> View attachment 2038266


Most underrated psl icon probably after jason lewis. people here are like foids man, they overrate faggots like pitt while underrating legit chads like him because he's not famous.


----------



## johnsmithcel (Yesterday at 10:32 AM)

smoothsexy said:


>


bro is this actually you? This is hilarious if you're being serious.


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Yesterday at 10:46 AM)

Being called ugly doesn't bother me at all. I get my dick wet on the regular and regularly have girls showing interest.

I'm just here to improve and have a rotation of stacies instead of mtb. The second I get all my surgeries done and have nothing more to learn from this place, I'll be out forever.

Seriously this guy is a serious nutcase : He's so autistic that he runs multiple tinder accounts and experiments with several other men to assess their SMV. He's either a closet faggot (like most of the people here) or one the most austitic and sociopathic guy ever.

Who the hell has time for that ? I mean doesn't he have a job, family, friends, hobbies ?

Look at his post count : he's spending his whole life here. I wish I had that luxury...

Nigga is broke and work a minimum-wage job hence why even Toronto Indians have better SMV than him.He has the time to be the resident coon entertaining white teenage boys for some e-fame.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 10:52 AM)

Spinecel said:


> View attachment 2038262
> View attachment 2038263
> 
> @GetShrekt
> He’s also said I was subhuman too even though I mog him (except for my nose) and I’ve done decent with women and get compliments all the time. Buffalo NY tinder in 2020 I did decent, not great but decent.


Thats good


VenatorLuparius said:


> Being called ugly doesn't bother me at all. I get my dick wet on the regular and regularly have girls showing interest.
> 
> I'm just here to improve and have a rotation of stacies instead of mtb. The second I get all my surgeries done and have nothing more to learn from this place, I'll be out forever.
> 
> ...


You cant get mtbs or stacies, retard. Youre a literal subhuman. Indians here dont have better smv than me unless theyre some lightskinned chad but you most definitely dont come close to even darkskin curries here


----------



## cutie (Yesterday at 10:54 AM)

His looksmatch is waiting while u rot incel


----------



## Makeyousit (Yesterday at 10:55 AM)

mogs you


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Yesterday at 11:07 AM)

Spinecel said:


> View attachment 2038262
> View attachment 2038263
> 
> @GetShrekt
> He’s also said I was subhuman too even though I mog him (except for my nose) and I’ve done decent with women and get compliments all the time. Buffalo NY tinder in 2020 I did decent, not great but decent.


The thing is you still have done anything while he did rhino, has been abusing roids for years and has to resort to inject 8ml of fillers in his subhuman recessed jaw. 

Nigga has the audacity to look down on people here despite being allegedly looksmaxxed and still getting no girl and rotting here 24/24 7/7.

Brother, get the knowledge, get the job done and leave this place as soon as possible.


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Yesterday at 11:11 AM)

Frank Jack said:


> Like what?


I can't say in public lol. But he won't be able to run away trust me. lmao


----------



## MoggerGaston (Yesterday at 11:12 AM)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Legit- brutal forum popularity pill


I guarantee atleast half of those are random greycels asking for ratings.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 11:13 AM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> The thing is you still have done anything while he did rhino, has been abusing roids for years and has to resort to inject 8ml of fillers in his subhuman recessed jaw.
> 
> Nigga has the audacity to look down on people here despite being allegedly looksmaxxed and still getting no girl and rotting here 24/24 7/7.
> 
> Brother, get the knowledge, get the job done and leave this place as soon as possible.


im looking down on you because im better than you and always will be. you are nothing to me and dont speak of getting no girls. im 100x more attractive than youll ever be and once i hard max even more ill be far better than i already am. you are the epitome of shit genetics where surgeries wont even have you ascend beyond me. no matter what surgeries you get youll never be able to afford to not be gymcelled so youre 4 years behind on that as well and i have further surgery potential than you as well. you think in your head that youre this talent who can just work hard but im just better than you. even with my garbage genetics i have more talent than you and having stacked that with working hard, what the fuck can you do bro LMAO

keep this image in your head whenever you see me.


----------



## Spinecel (Yesterday at 11:15 AM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Being called ugly doesn't bother me at all. I get my dick wet on the regular and regularly have girls showing interest.


 I got some questions for you and I want answers.

1. Can you show some pics of the girls ur slaying
2. How tall are you?
3. Where do you live? (What dating market)


----------



## fauxfox (Yesterday at 11:17 AM)

There are at most 3 decent looking black guys on here, and I'm one of them tbh


----------



## tombradylover (Yesterday at 11:18 AM)

Lots of very delusional ppl in this thread


----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Yesterday at 11:19 AM)

fauxfox said:


> There are at most 3 decent looking black guys on here, and I'm one of them tbh



It's a rarity.


----------



## mrriceguy (Yesterday at 11:19 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> im looking down on you because im better than you and always will be. you are nothing to me and dont speak of getting no girls. im 100x more attractive than youll ever be and once i hard max even more ill be far better than i already am. you are the epitome of shit genetics where surgeries wont even have you ascend beyond me. no matter what surgeries you get youll never be able to afford to not be gymcelled so youre 4 years behind on that as well and i have further surgery potential than you as well. you think in your head that youre this talent who can just work hard but im just better than you. even with my garbage genetics i have more talent than you and having stacked that with working hard, what the fuck can you do bro LMAO
> 
> keep this image in your head whenever you see me.
> View attachment 2038328


113 octane ropefuel


----------



## kumquat (Yesterday at 11:19 AM)

softlysoftly said:


> are you bragging about being with a woman like that? haha no wonder you slay if I had standards as low as you I'd have bodycount in the thousands haha



The fact he has a non-obese gf is a flex tbh, he is 3 PSL and she's a 4-5 PSL.


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Yesterday at 11:21 AM)

Spinecel said:


> View attachment 2038262
> View attachment 2038263
> 
> @GetShrekt
> He’s also said I was subhuman too even though I mog him (except for my nose) and I’ve done decent with women and get compliments all the time. Buffalo NY tinder in 2020 I did decent, not great but decent.


Ngl no hate but damn you're ugly as fuck. Goes to show black skin and negroid features REALLY ruin a man.


----------



## kumquat (Yesterday at 11:21 AM)

Spinecel said:


> View attachment 2038262
> View attachment 2038263
> 
> @GetShrekt
> He’s also said I was subhuman too even though I mog him (except for my nose) and I’ve done decent with women and get compliments all the time. Buffalo NY tinder in 2020 I did decent, not great but decent.



BBC pill and NT pill on display. Just by being confident and black you can slay.


----------



## johnsmithcel (Yesterday at 11:22 AM)

kumquat said:


> she's a 4-5 PSL.


----------



## GetShrekt (Yesterday at 11:22 AM)

fauxfox said:


> There are at most 3 decent looking black guys on here, and I'm one of them tbh


lmao ur fat & recessed, what a retard


----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Yesterday at 11:23 AM)

They often are.


----------



## Max Frauder (Yesterday at 11:24 AM)

Corleone said:


> side looks good, maybe the other one is just a bad selfie



lol he's tilting his head back & the nigga is still recessed, you blindcel.


----------



## SuperSpoonman (Yesterday at 11:25 AM)

mtn


----------



## SuperSpoonman (Yesterday at 11:26 AM)

GetShrekt said:


> It’s not cap, I have nearly 100 lays and I look like this. Gymmax would say I’m a subhman but I get bad bitches easily
> 
> View attachment 2038256


how is this possible


----------



## Spinecel (Yesterday at 11:26 AM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> The thing is you still have done anything


True I haven’t done a single surgery Or actuall looksmax. Not even tret. Unless you want to count MSM and Glucosamine. I think I’m pretty decent looking for a black male with west African pheno. What works best for me is going after girls that I know are into dark skin black dudes. 


VenatorLuparius said:


> Nigga has the audacity to look down on people here despite being allegedly looksmaxxed and still getting no girl and rotting here 24/24 7/7.


He has gotten amount of matches on dating apps in Toronto. But I do get your point though. The Self hating should stop. There’s no changing your race, and dark men will always be below white and light skin men. That’s just bc women are racist. But that doesn’t mean a dark man can’t be attractive. He just needs to put his resources towards women who will find him attractive.


----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Yesterday at 11:27 AM)

Often.


----------



## Spinecel (Yesterday at 11:27 AM)

RecessedSubhumanX said:


> Ngl no hate but damn you're ugly as fuck. Goes to show black skin and negroid features REALLY ruin a man.


Post your face then.


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Yesterday at 11:27 AM)

GetShrekt said:


> It’s not cap, I have nearly 100 lays and I look like this. Gymmax would say I’m a subhman but I get bad bitches easily
> 
> View attachment 2038256


lmfaoooo saved forever. Thanks for the good laugh. You're the second nigger I tolerate and like beside @Blackgymmax


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Yesterday at 11:29 AM)

Spinecel said:


> Post your face then.


Nah not gonna dox myself son. Maybe through PMs but not publicly.


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Yesterday at 11:29 AM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Thanks for the roast brah : I'm ugly, there's no denial in that but I can only improve from there. The only manly way to improve is to take criticism on the chin and work hard.
> 
> I was never an incel and never had much trouble with girls so that's a relief if in that current state I'm not on the low end of the stick.
> 
> ...


YOU ARE NOW INFECTED WITH: PSL AUTISM




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Spinecel (Yesterday at 11:29 AM)

RecessedSubhumanX said:


> Nah not gonna dox myself son. Maybe through PMs but not publicly.


PM me then.


----------



## fauxfox (Yesterday at 11:31 AM)

GetShrekt said:


> lmao ur fat & recessed, what a retard


Yes fat, no I'm not recessed.


----------



## fauxfox (Yesterday at 11:32 AM)

Spinecel said:


> View attachment 2038262
> View attachment 2038263
> 
> @GetShrekt
> He’s also said I was subhuman too even though I mog him (except for my nose) and I’ve done decent with women and get compliments all the time. Buffalo NY tinder in 2020 I did decent, not great but decent.


How tall are you and what race do you think has been most receptive to you? Any luck with Korean, Japanese, Chinese women?


----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Yesterday at 11:39 AM)

RecessedSubhumanX said:


> lmfaoooo saved forever. Thanks for the good laugh. You're the second nigger I tolerate and like beside @Blackgymmax



I see.



HighClassMaxing said:


> YOU ARE NOW INFECTED WITH: PSL AUTISM
> View attachment 2038354



The code is found even on a site like this?

_Re: U Keep Ur Distance With A System Of Touch_


Unintelligent_Anon




Join Date: 2016-02-24
Post Count: 361#200295112Tuesday, October 18, 2016 8:34 PM CDT
The moderators have a lasting admiration for users who adhere to the guidelines of the website.


----------



## SuperSpoonman (Yesterday at 11:40 AM)

fauxfox said:


> There are at most 3 decent looking black guys on here, and I'm one of them tbh


we are moggers


----------



## fauxfox (Yesterday at 11:42 AM)

SuperSpoonman said:


> we are moggers


I just checked your pic ur mogger man. Have u seen me?


----------



## kumquat (Yesterday at 11:42 AM)

johnsmithcel said:


> View attachment 2038342


You've never seen a woman without makeup. She's just a MTB who isn't wearing fakeup. If she had her hair done and dressed up she'd be good and would have 1000 matches in a week.


----------



## Ekil73_YT (Yesterday at 11:44 AM)

Corleone said:


> side looks good, maybe the other one is just a bad selfie


He’s tilting his head back and yet still looks recessed. Also he has no chin or supraorbital ridge projection


----------



## SuperSpoonman (Yesterday at 11:45 AM)

nah pm bro 


fauxfox said:


> I just checked your pic ur mogger man. Have u seen me?


----------



## Spinecel (Yesterday at 11:50 AM)

fauxfox said:


> How tall are you and what race do you think has been most receptive to you? Any luck with Korean, Japanese, Chinese women?


 I’m 5’9/5’10 so medium height. And most receptive to me on OLD has been mainly white women. The only way I was able to get decent black women was on the BLK dating app. Irl, the last girl I dated was a German Argentinian girl but we met irl through high school. I don’t know many Asian women. But the one that I did knkw, I met through a friend said I was good looking quite a few times. She was into black dudes though. I prob would have asked her out but she’s in the Air Force and travels alot.


----------



## johnsmithcel (Yesterday at 11:57 AM)

kumquat said:


> You've never seen a woman without makeup. She's a MTB without fakeup on.


bro she looks like an inbred caveman, she's femcel-tier.


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Yesterday at 11:58 AM)

Ekil73_YT said:


> He’s tilting his head back and yet still looks recessed. Also he has no chin or supraorbital ridge projection


Working on it. Genio is in 2 weeks.

13mm advancement, leaving subhumanity behind.

I am no birdcel or giga recessed, no need for bimax : confirmed by my 3 different maxilofacial surgeons.


----------



## kumquat (Yesterday at 12:12 PM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Being called ugly doesn't bother me at all. I get my dick wet on the regular and regularly have girls showing interest.
> 
> I'm just here to improve and have a rotation of stacies instead of mtb. The second I get all my surgeries done and have nothing more to learn from this place, I'll be out forever.
> 
> ...



This is the most brutal roast I've ever seen, RIP @Blackgymmax


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 12:15 PM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Working on it. Genio is in 2 weeks.
> 
> 13mm advancement, leaving subhumanity behind.
> 
> I am no birdcel or giga recessed, no need for bimax : confirmed by my 3 different maxilofacial surgeons.










youre the dumbest subhuman ive ever seen on this forum. I wanna seeyou in 3 months post genio and im going to personally screen shot your replies here just to make you delete your account


----------



## stevielake (Yesterday at 12:17 PM)

Blacks are generally recessed though so idk why you're presenting his side profile as if it's a failo. Meeks and Michael B. Jordan are recessed asf and still mog. 

Only bad thing about this mans face is his eyes which can be easily combated with shades lol. he's a solid normie. idk where you see a subhuman at.


----------



## Zeruel (Yesterday at 12:19 PM)

there is two type of BBC’s on this forum.

Self-hating: blacks are subhumans and whites are superior.

Delusional: every girl that ever existed, is and always will be BBC only for any black guy ever.


----------



## Patient A (Yesterday at 12:27 PM)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Legit- brutal forum popularity pill


mods disabled my messaging system.

brutal.



Allandro said:


> Mirin 49 unread messages


----------



## softlysoftly (Yesterday at 12:48 PM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> get the knowledge, get the job done and leave this place as soon as possible.


you have been here for like over 2 years, haven't you gotten enough knowledge or are you still trying to get knowledge after all this while?


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Yesterday at 12:53 PM)

RecessedSubhumanX said:


> Gonna be honest: you look like the type of black guy who I can see bitch ass nigga to irl and you still won't do shit. Mind you, I can still say bitch ass nigga to any black guy coz well I got shit in my pockets lol


-


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Yesterday at 1:07 PM)

softlysoftly said:


> you have been here for like over 2 years, haven't you gotten enough knowledge or are you still trying to get knowledge after all this while?


Created my account in September 2020 then got into 2 successives LTR and never came back until last summer after my ex dumped me. I’ve been active here for a couple of months, more than enough to get the basics
and acustome your eyes to aesthetic.


----------



## khvirgin (Yesterday at 1:10 PM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Created my account in September 2020 then got into 2 successives LTR and never came back until last summer after my ex dumped me. I’ve been active here for a couple of months, more than enough to get the basics
> and acustome your eyes to aesthetic.


how tall are you? how is your body?


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Yesterday at 1:12 PM)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> -


I would be happy to demonstrate it for you but sadly I doubt you live in my country.


----------



## fauxfox (Yesterday at 1:13 PM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Created my account in September 2020 then got into 2 successives LTR and never came back until last summer after my ex dumped me. I’ve been active here for a couple of months, more than enough to get the basics
> and acustome your eyes to aesthetic.


What race were they?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 1:18 PM)

fauxfox said:


> What race were they?


Its not worth asking. Hes basically the kind of beta buxx guy who kneels over and pays girls bills etc. Hence the comment about Canadian girls not liking broke niggas. You should be asking how much hes spending on ltbs slaving for them while being so ugly. The reason he doesnt use dating apps is because there hes not giga rich so they wont care so he probably ig maxxes or slaves as a simp irl so atleast theyll give him a chance. In his head he thinks hes like doing decent but hes basically a truecel. I feel bad for him because he thinks hes ever been on my level when I've never even paid for a date in my life.


----------



## n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 (Yesterday at 1:30 PM)

@Blackgymmax told me I’m not even a human being, he said a cockroach has more sexual market value than me. 







Yet, I have 4 discord E girlfriends. How do you racists explain that?


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Yesterday at 1:38 PM)

RecessedSubhumanX said:


> I would be happy to demonstrate it for you but sadly I doubt you live in my country.



*I say this with 100% certainty and confidence. I would brutalize you like you were a stray wounded dog.*


----------



## softlysoftly (Yesterday at 1:54 PM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> my ex dumped me


damn very brutal mate its not looking too good for you how old are you? im guessing early 50's


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Yesterday at 1:54 PM)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> *I say this with 100% certainty and confidence. I would brutalize you like you were a stray wounded dog.*


*I say this with 100% certainty and confidence. I would put your nig nog ass in your place once and for all. And when you see my tool you'll be running away, or so you thought. There's no running away from the White Man's Wrath. I'd get you in a nanosecond and split your wig. You'd become my submissive little nigger, I'd put that slave collar on your neck again to reminisce of the good ol times when everything was fine and dandy. You'd feel an overwhelming sense of joy from fulfilling your natural role in this world.*


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Yesterday at 2:19 PM)

RecessedSubhumanX said:


> *I say this with 100% certainty and confidence. I would put your nig nog ass in your place once and for all. And when you see my tool you'll be running away, or so you thought. There's no running away from the White Man's Wrath. I'd get you in a nanosecond and split your wig. You'd become my submissive little nigger, I'd put that slave collar on your neck again to reminisce of the good ol times when everything was fine and dandy. You'd feel an overwhelming sense of joy from fulfilling your natural role in this world.*




*Just the fact that you started your sentence off the same way as your papa, is pure admission that you look up to my fat, black dick. I already have a leash around that pale, sun damaged twink neck. Lmao. Mimicry = flattery little cum colored mut.



I say this with 100% certainty and confidence. I'd stretch that little faggot keyboard warrior mouth out with my Fat black rod. I'd trigger those genetic memories of your fellow **Europeans** getting conquered, enslaved and fucked into the ground/forcefully admixed back in the good old days of Islamic Dominated Europe. You'd be euphoric feeling my superior, thick, dominant black rod giving that weak little recessed jaw stretch marks. You'd be crying tears of pure bliss and your body would naturally relax and submit for your black master. After that, i'd get you on a nice little slave regime of gargling my piss as mouthwash every night before you went to bed, and you'd adhere to your master's routine with 0 hesitation. I'd make you my piss loving little leashed doggy. At the end of the regime, i'd stomp that tiny little frail keyboard warrior skull into pavement/brain dust and you'd love every second of it. You'd be Euphoric to die in such a submissive, bottom faggot, dog way for your master. It's genetically programmed in white DNA to submit to black meat. Porn, Tik tok, etc. Even your own people demean themselves regularly and their fellow whites to appeal to blacks and accept the abuse like good little dogs. You naturally yearn to submit to black cock/rule. You know your place and always will little faggot. Never forgot who owns you. 

Never forgot that my race will continue, yours will go extinct and be read about only in history books. Your holes are black owned.*


----------



## softlysoftly (Yesterday at 2:23 PM)

RecessedSubhumanX said:


> And when you see my tool


can you show @VenatorLuparius your tool? I want him to like stop rotting here for good


----------



## SaintOverBuddyBoyo (Yesterday at 2:25 PM)

This forum can be so fucking funny holy shit


----------



## SaintOverBuddyBoyo (Yesterday at 2:26 PM)

A thread full of blacks arguing who's more subhuman


----------



## SuperSpoonman (Yesterday at 2:51 PM)

jfl 


RecessedSubhumanX said:


> *I say this with 100% certainty and confidence. I would put your nig nog ass in your place once and for all. And when you see my tool you'll be running away, or so you thought. There's no running away from the White Man's Wrath. I'd get you in a nanosecond and split your wig. You'd become my submissive little nigger, I'd put that slave collar on your neck again to reminisce of the good ol times when everything was fine and dandy. You'd feel an overwhelming sense of joy from fulfilling your natural role in this world.*


----------



## SuperSpoonman (Yesterday at 2:53 PM)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> *Just the fact that you started your sentence off the same way as your papa, is pure admission that you look up to my fat, black dick. I already have a leash around that pale, sun damaged twink neck. Lmao. Mimicry = flattery little cum colored mut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this thread is now like a race play kink thread on reddit jfl🤣


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Yesterday at 3:05 PM)

fauxfox said:


> What race were they?


All North Africans. I only date them since the day one stole my first kiss when I was 8. Her name was Yusra jfl.


----------



## Pikabro (Yesterday at 3:06 PM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> All North Africans. I only date them since the day one stole my first kiss when I was 8. Her name was Yusra jfl.


Nafris don’t count as slays if you’re black @KING REIDYZ can confirm


----------



## Wallenberg (Yesterday at 3:08 PM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> All North Africans. I only date them since the day one stole my first kiss when I was 8. Her name was Yusra jfl.


They seem quite promiscuous for being muslims.


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Yesterday at 3:09 PM)

Pikabro said:


> Nafris don’t count as slays if you’re black @KING REIDYZ can confirm


It would be 10 time easier with white women, trust me : For Nafris in Western Europe there is still a negative stigma associated with dating a black guy whereas most white people don't care at all.


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Yesterday at 3:11 PM)

Wallenberg said:


> They seem quite promiscuous for being muslims.
> 
> View attachment 2038713


Most of them are only muslim by name : 90% are haram. I am muslim too so I can't blame them but it sends shivers down my spine imagining ever marrying one of these used up cumdumpsters from the West.


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Yesterday at 3:27 PM)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> *Just the fact that you started your sentence off the same way as your papa, is pure admission that you look up to my fat, black dick. I already have a leash around that pale, sun damaged twink neck. Lmao. Mimicry = flattery little cum colored mut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Please do show up in my homeland in Central Europe. Preferably with your momma. A slave is good, but 2 slaves are better: one to pick my cotton while I bust the cheeks of the other.*


----------



## softlysoftly (Yesterday at 3:33 PM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Most of them are only muslim by name : 90% are haram. I am muslim too so I can't blame them but it sends shivers down my spine imagining ever marrying one of these used up cumdumpsters from the West.


bitch please, you would be lucky if one of those so called 'used up cumdumpsters' even looked in your direction


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Yesterday at 3:56 PM)

RecessedSubhumanX said:


> *Please do show up in my homeland in Central Europe. Preferably with your momma. A slave is good, but 2 slaves are better: one to pick my cotton while I bust the cheeks of the other.*


*You're slavic. You were literally enslaved by multiple different groups across human history. You were bred to be slaves. You would clean my shoes and lick my stream out of your mom's low iq slavic coochie after i got done with her. Like the good little subhuman dog you are. Off you go.*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Yesterday at 3:57 PM)

Blackgymmax said:


> im looking down on you because im better than you and always will be. you are nothing to me and dont speak of getting no girls. im 100x more attractive than youll ever be and once i hard max even more ill be far better than i already am. you are the epitome of shit genetics where surgeries wont even have you ascend beyond me. no matter what surgeries you get youll never be able to afford to not be gymcelled so youre 4 years behind on that as well and i have further surgery potential than you as well. you think in your head that youre this talent who can just work hard but im just better than you. even with my garbage genetics i have more talent than you and having stacked that with working hard, what the fuck can you do bro LMAO
> 
> keep this image in your head whenever you see me.
> View attachment 2038328


I’m really glad I’m on your good side bhai 

I’ll clean your shoes 👞


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Yesterday at 4:32 PM)

Blackgymmax said:


> Its not worth asking. Hes basically the kind of beta buxx guy who kneels over and pays girls bills etc. Hence the comment about Canadian girls not liking broke niggas. You should be asking how much hes spending on ltbs slaving for them while being so ugly. The reason he doesnt use dating apps is because there hes not giga rich so they wont care so he probably ig maxxes or slaves as a simp irl so atleast theyll give him a chance. In his head he thinks hes like doing decent but hes basically a truecel. I feel bad for him because he thinks hes ever been on my level when I've never even paid for a date in my life.


Struck a nerve didn't I ?

Nikka you taking this way too seriously, you're playing your life, I'm just playing around with you between work, gym, and hanging out.

18K posts Ayy LMAO a fucking nolife. Anyone with a hint of life wouldn't reach this score in such a short amount of time. You life sucks so much that this degenerate place has become your only cope out for your misery.

I don't need to betabux but I've made it in life while you wallow here complaining about your non-existing SMV because of "muh location".

You poor, have no life and are autistic. Sad little coon, I don't have the slightest ill feeling toward you because you are pathetic.

Go get a decent job and log off a little bit, brokie. You so low trash bottom of barrel genetics that you had to use roids to get a decent physique while I reached this state natty in about 3 months of serious training :






Now go run another fake tinder account with another man's picture you flaming homosexual, I'm not interested in you, go be on someone else dick. You created a thread to my attention, I would never return the favor because you are meaningless.


----------



## defezman (Yesterday at 4:47 PM)

Thank god I’m not a full blooded nigger. Mulatto pride worldwide


----------



## softlysoftly (Yesterday at 4:52 PM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Struck a nerve didn't I ?
> 
> Nikka you taking this way too seriously, you're playing your life, I'm just playing around with you between work, gym, and hanging out.
> 
> ...


you could be a future ifbb pro competitor


----------



## Pikabro (Yesterday at 4:57 PM)

n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 said:


> @Blackgymmax told me I’m not even a human being, he said a cockroach has more sexual market value than me.
> View attachment 2038527
> View attachment 2038528
> 
> Yet, I have 4 discord E girlfriends. How do you racists explain that?


Mogs me. If I sent @Blackgymmax my face in DM he’d go back and apologise to every male he rated subhuman then rope out of sheer horror.


----------



## Frank Jack (Yesterday at 4:59 PM)

n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 said:


> @Blackgymmax told me I’m not even a human being, he said a cockroach has more sexual market value than me.
> View attachment 2038527
> View attachment 2038528
> 
> Yet, I have 4 discord E girlfriends. How do you racists explain that?


Is that fr you?


----------



## n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 (Yesterday at 5:07 PM)

Frank Jack said:


> Is that fr you?


Yeah nigga


----------



## Frank Jack (Yesterday at 5:09 PM)

n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 said:


> Yeah nigga


I don't believe your BBC. You're a piggie


----------



## n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 (Yesterday at 5:20 PM)

Frank Jack said:


> I don't believe your BBC. You're a piggie


Cope the proof is right there and no I have a tiny dick, like all black men do.


----------



## Zeruel (Yesterday at 5:52 PM)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> *Just the fact that you started your sentence off the same way as your papa, is pure admission that you look up to my fat, black dick. I already have a leash around that pale, sun damaged twink neck. Lmao. Mimicry = flattery little cum colored mut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like one of Low Tier God’s rants. jfl


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 6:14 PM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Struck a nerve didn't I ?
> 
> Nikka you taking this way too seriously, you're playing your life, I'm just playing around with you between work, gym, and hanging out.
> 
> ...


This is me natty. Am i supposed to be impressed?










"I have your base"
No, youre a genetic abomination relative to me in every single aspect. You pathetic nigger subhuman. Stop responding because youll keep embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Pretty (Yesterday at 6:22 PM)

Frank Jack said:


> I don't believe your BBC. You're a piggie


@n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 is white and british

The black recessed guy is some poor subhuman from Reddit hes larping as


----------



## tombradylover (Yesterday at 7:07 PM)

Blackgymmax said:


> This is me natty. Am i supposed to be impressed?
> View attachment 2038942
> View attachment 2038954
> View attachment 2038955
> ...


I feel bad for the black users on this site. If i was black and I saw u pop up in my thread id kms. Most terrifying negro rater on here.


----------



## DarkLoner94 (Yesterday at 8:06 PM)

God damnn ...


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 9:35 PM)

DarkLoner94 said:


> God damnn ...


You black brah?


----------



## David Rothschild (Yesterday at 9:45 PM)

fauxfox said:


> There are at most 3 decent looking black guys on here, and I'm one of them tbh


“Decent looking”


----------



## mrriceguy (Yesterday at 9:49 PM)

n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 said:


> @Blackgymmax told me I’m not even a human being, he said a cockroach has more sexual market value than me.
> View attachment 2038527
> View attachment 2038528
> 
> Yet, I have 4 discord E girlfriends. How do you racists explain that?


When I posted my face in the rating section @Blackgymmax told me that I should forget about women(btw here is how I look, it's not a larp)


But here I am, slaying Russian models and having 5 girls on rotation, he is just jealous


----------



## mrriceguy (Yesterday at 9:56 PM)

mrriceguy said:


> When I posted my face in the rating section @Blackgymmax told me that I should forget about women(btw here is how I look, it's not a larp)
> View attachment 2039217
> 
> But here I am, slaying Russian models and having 5 girls on rotation, he is just jealous


@Blackgymmax how would you explain that?


----------



## Octillionaire (Yesterday at 10:01 PM)

smoothsexy said:


> how does it make you feel soyboy betacucks? hahaha


She looks like she has Down syndrome


----------



## fauxfox (Yesterday at 10:27 PM)

Blackgymmax said:


> Its not worth asking. Hes basically the kind of beta buxx guy who kneels over and pays girls bills etc. Hence the comment about Canadian girls not liking broke niggas. You should be asking how much hes spending on ltbs slaving for them while being so ugly. The reason he doesnt use dating apps is because there hes not giga rich so they wont care so he probably ig maxxes or slaves as a simp irl so atleast theyll give him a chance. In his head he thinks hes like doing decent but hes basically a truecel. I feel bad for him because he thinks hes ever been on my level when I've never even paid for a date in my life.


Nah but fr if I lose weight I'm well off


David Rothschild said:


> “Decent looking”
> 
> View attachment 2039213
> 
> ...


Literally the worst picture I have ever taken of myself in my life


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 10:32 PM)

fauxfox said:


> Nah but fr if I lose weight I'm well off
> 
> Literally the worst picture I have ever taken of myself in my life


you wont be a chad or a slayer or anywhere near that so be aware of that. You don't look masculine like that


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 10:36 PM)

fauxfox said:


> Nah but fr if I lose weight I'm well off
> 
> Literally the worst picture I have ever taken of myself in my life


Blacks on here overestimate how much nose matters and im pretty sure thats why you think you look good. In reality you basically have to look like a robust pretty boy or rugged man to actually have smv like that. You have decent eyes and harmony but that means absolutely nothing. Youll just be scraping by.


----------



## fauxfox (Yesterday at 10:43 PM)

Blackgymmax said:


> Blacks on here overestimate how much nose matters and im pretty sure thats why you think you look good. In reality you basically have to look like a robust pretty boy or rugged man to actually have smv like that. You have decent eyes and harmony but that means absolutely nothing. Youll just be scraping by.


I'm legit the most Caucasoid looking black man but for some reason it's a fucking failo JFL


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 10:47 PM)

fauxfox said:


> I'm legit the most Caucasoid looking black man but for some reason it's a fucking failo JFL


You need to look actually be one of those 2 archetypes. You need to be like 5psl still. No one who looks anything like you has god tier smv being 4psl or so


----------



## fauxfox (Yesterday at 10:59 PM)

Blackgymmax said:


> You need to look actually be one of those 2 archetypes. You need to be like 5psl still. No one who looks anything like you has god tier smv being 4psl or so


Maybe it's because my phenotype is rare, I've had multiple people say I look like a black version of an anime character (I know it's cringe but I'm not joking)


----------



## mrriceguy (Yesterday at 11:01 PM)

fauxfox said:


> Maybe it's because my phenotype is rare, I've had multiple people say I look like a black version of an anime character (I know it's cringe but I'm not joking)


You would legit look good if you put the fork down you are obese currently


----------



## fauxfox (Yesterday at 11:06 PM)

mrriceguy said:


> You would legit look good if you put the fork down you are obese currently


Literally everyone tells me this, I know.
I eat tuna all day to lose weight nowadays.

The problem is even if I lose the weight I will never have Tyrone/masculine appeal JFL. Girls legit pinch my cheeks and call me cute, I'm not a sexual being in their eyes.

I am the definition of decent PSL but low SMV.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 11:26 PM)

fauxfox said:


> Maybe it's because my phenotype is rare, I've had multiple people say I look like a black version of an anime character (I know it's cringe but I'm not joking)


thats still not good. Black anime characters have 0 appeal lol


----------



## justgetacutbro (Yesterday at 11:37 PM)

stevielake said:


> Blacks are generally recessed though so idk why you're presenting his side profile as if it's a failo. Meeks and Michael B. Jordan are recessed asf and still mog.
> 
> Only bad thing about this mans face is his eyes which can be easily combated with shades lol. he's a solid normie. idk where you see a subhuman at.


Lol if Thts a normie then I’m easily gigatyrone, I was rated MTN by @blackgymaxx lol that guy is subhuman


----------



## justgetacutbro (Yesterday at 11:39 PM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Go get a decent job and log off a little bit, brokie. You so low trash bottom of barrel genetics that you had to use roids to get a decent physique while I reached this state natty in about 3 months of serious training :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@fogdart @whiteissuperior 
@Blackgymmax imagine bragging about a DYEL physique? Couldnt be me😖😖


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 11:45 PM)

justgetacutbro said:


> @fogdart @whiteissuperior
> @Blackgymmax imagine bragging about a DYEL physique? Couldnt be me😖😖


He wants to be arrogant but unfortunately hes a true subhuman lmao


----------



## mrriceguy (Yesterday at 11:46 PM)

justgetacutbro said:


> @fogdart @whiteissuperior
> @Blackgymmax imagine bragging about a DYEL physique? Couldnt be me😖😖





Blackgymmax said:


> He wants to be arrogant but unfortunately hes a true subhuman lmao


His physique isn't that bad lol


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 11:48 PM)

mrriceguy said:


> His physique isn't that bad lol


No but its that hes talking up to guys who are better than him. He actually thinks he has any smv lol


----------



## justgetacutbro (Yesterday at 11:49 PM)

mrriceguy said:


> His physique isn't that bad lol





Blackgymmax said:


> He wants to be arrogant but unfortunately hes a true subhuman lmao



Lol Mr. Gymmax and rice guy, can he slay with that physique being MTN-LTN? Will women get wet off of that physique? Will his physique boost him up 1PSL point?

If those answers are no than his physique is cheeks


----------



## mrriceguy (Yesterday at 11:50 PM)

Blackgymmax said:


> No but its that hes talking up to guys who are better than him. He actually thinks he has any smv lol


Yep he talked up to me too but if you put my side profile next to his it would be like warrior skull vs wimp skull meme


----------



## mrriceguy (Yesterday at 11:51 PM)

justgetacutbro said:


> Lol Mr. Gymmax and rice guy, can he slay with that physique being MTN-LTN? Will women get wet off of that physique? Will his physique boost him up 1PSL point?
> 
> If those answers are no than his physique is cheeks


I would say he has good physique and it will surely boost him, I actually see him marrying some LTB


----------



## Blackgymmax (Yesterday at 11:52 PM)

mrriceguy said:


> I would say he has good physique and it will surely boost him


He never got anything from dating apps and resorted to just paying girls bill and shit lol


----------



## Manchild (Yesterday at 11:58 PM)

fauxfox said:


> There are at most 3 decent looking black guys on here, and I'm one of them tbh


Would you put me in that category


----------



## fauxfox (Today at 12:23 AM)

Manchild said:


> Would you put me in that category


I haven't seen you so idk tbh.


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Today at 3:26 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> View attachment 2037924
> View attachment 2037925
> View attachment 2037926
> 
> Btw this is an arms length selfie and his skull is so narrow it looks like the pic was taken 2cm away. Good luck with bimax and infra implants buddy. Youre finished @VenatorLuparius maximum delusion






Know a foid that would be perfect for OP


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Today at 3:48 AM)

fauxfox said:


> Maybe it's because my phenotype is rare, I've had multiple people say I look like a black version of an anime character (I know it's cringe but I'm not joking)


Most caucasoid looking and so what ? That makes you the most handsome black dude ?

Lol nikka stop licking the white asses, you have their main failos starting with the almost invisible upper lip.

Go lose weight before you can begin to talk about looksmaxxing. I can tell you haven’t touched a girl in year.


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Today at 3:58 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> He never got anything from dating apps and resorted to just paying girls bill and shit lol


Still dodging the subject autistic coon.

Dating apps bore the shit out of me : I’ve got plenty of success there, I just can’t be bothered entertaining and worshiping mediocre white pussy as you do.

How is it that you spend your whole time here ? OLD doesn’t seem to work that well for you JFL.

Look at my post count and look at yours : When I’m in a relationship or spinning plates I don’t have time to be here.

You’re here 24/24 7/7 which means you get no bitches after you get off your KFC minimum wage shift.

You really have a pitiful life : playing the buffoon for teeanage white boys by whipping your low trash subhuman roided genetics self for a little bit of atention.

Slave mentality it seems : no wonder why my ancestors sold yours to the white.It’s coded in your DNA to serve your white massa.

You were the resident coon, the black clown and not that black folks joined you don’t want them to you steal away the attention from your massas.

Time to log off, sort your life out and move out from your mama basement. This place will never compensate for your lack of personnality nor your lack of a of an interesting life IRL. 

You so poor that even Canadians asians and indians mog you by simply having a decent job and something to actually be proud of.

Nikka be autistic that he runs experiments with his own sister about SMV, you really are bottom trash psychocel.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Today at 4:04 AM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Still dodging the subject autistic coon.
> 
> Dating apps bore the shit out of me : I’ve got plenty of success there, I just can’t be bothered entertaining and worshiping mediocre white pussy as you dou
> 
> ...


lol youre a 1/10 you know that


----------



## Fallencel (Today at 4:08 AM)

I’m the personification of the word subhuman yet these bluepilled retards still tell me I can get hoes solely because of my race


----------



## Blackgymmax (Today at 4:09 AM)

Fallencel said:


> I’m the personification of the word subhuman yet these bluepilled retards still tell me I can get hoes solely because of my race


Cuz ugly subhumans like this venator guy just pay some ltbs bills and larps about success on old lmal


----------



## Fallencel (Today at 4:13 AM)

kumquat said:


> BBC pill and NT pill on display. Just by being confident and black you can slay.


If I try to act confident I’d get called a creep and get the police called on me


----------



## spark (Today at 4:15 AM)

The girl doesn’t even look bad she is slightly above average 5.5/10


----------



## Blackgymmax (Today at 4:17 AM)

spark said:


> The girl doesn’t even look bad she is slightly above average 5.5/10


What girl


----------



## spark (Today at 4:21 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> What girl


The girl that the twink black guy had wrapped around him. She has a bit of that nasty look (probably due to no make up and sweat) but she is not recessed at all is young and thin.


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Today at 4:29 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> lol youre a 1/10 you know that


Nikka is running out of answers and repartee. 1/10 but not an autistic psycho larping all day everyday here.

Nikka I dated a legit model throughout 2022 which took part in the national miss election with my subhuman face : you're rotting here on the daily alterning between multiple tinder accounts but get no action.

That shows that it's not all about the face : if you're an autistic chad/chadlite or whatever like 99% of the people here, you won't get no pussy and even a normie would mog you just by being NT and a decent person.

Take some time to self reflect coon : you got so triggered by me that you literrally created a thread and searched all my posts to find pictures of me. I really don't have time to do the same for you even when several pictures of your former subhuman self are easily available.

You still living with your mama that makes you a 0/10 SMV, broke coon.


----------



## Fallencel (Today at 4:30 AM)

Zeruel said:


> there is two type of BBC’s on this forum.
> 
> Self-hating: blacks are subhumans and whites are superior.
> 
> Delusional: every girl that ever existed, is and always will be BBC only for any black guy ever.


Any black guy but me


----------



## Blackgymmax (Today at 4:38 AM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Nikka is running out of answers and repartee. 1/10 but not an autistic psycho larping all day everyday here.
> 
> Nikka I dated a legit model throughout 2022 which took part in the national miss election with my subhuman face : you're rotting here on the daily alterning between multiple tinder accounts but get no action.
> 
> ...


brah you're paying girls bills. You really think i have no smv despite looking better than you in every possible way, then how can you larp?


----------



## justgetacutbro (Today at 5:40 AM)

mrriceguy said:


> I would say he has good physique and it will surely boost him, I actually see him marrying some LTB


Lol anything under



is nothing imo. Also marrying=\= desire lollll


----------



## justgetacutbro (Today at 5:41 AM)

Blackgymmax said:


> He never got anything from dating apps and resorted to just paying girls bill and shit lol


Brutal, how can u cope knowing u don’t have the SMV to achieve genuine desire?


----------



## Solar (Today at 7:03 AM)

CAGING at this thread


----------



## fogdart (Today at 7:38 AM)

Spinecel said:


> View attachment 2038262
> View attachment 2038263
> 
> @GetShrekt
> He’s also said I was subhuman too even though I mog him (except for my nose) and I’ve done decent with women and get compliments all the time. Buffalo NY tinder in 2020 I did decent, not great but decent.


@Racky @justgetacutbro @whiteissuperior what would you rate this guy? he looks like an off brand version of Zaquan Champ.


----------



## justgetacutbro (Today at 7:53 AM)

fogdart said:


> @Racky @justgetacutbro @whiteissuperior what would you rate this guy? he looks like an off brand version of Zaquan Champ.


I’d say around weak HTN? Horrible ratios but dimorphism face...wbu? He’s hard to rate tbh


----------



## fauxfox (Today at 11:00 AM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Most caucasoid looking and so what ? That makes you the most handsome black dude ?
> 
> Lol nikka stop licking the white asses, you have their main failos starting with the almost invisible upper lip.
> 
> Go lose weight before you can begin to talk about looksmaxxing. I can tell you haven’t touched a girl in year.


I'm not licking white asses. Caucasoid bone structure isn't a white only thing, North Africans, Horn of Africa (where I'm from), Middle East, Europe, parts of India all have caucasoid bone structure. *The majority of people with caucasoid bone structure are not white.* And caucasoid bone structure better fits the beauty standards here for men.

Not an actual failo. My lips are normal sized lol, it wouldn't benefit me if they were any bigger. It only looks smaller because my upper lip is the same color as my skin.
Reality is if I lose weight I mog you bud.


----------



## sebsyx (Today at 11:09 AM)

smoothsexy said:


> she is htb, isnt she?


Htb in the slums of mumbai


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Today at 3:25 PM)

fauxfox said:


> I'm not licking white asses. Caucasoid bone structure isn't a white only thing, North Africans, Horn of Africa (where I'm from), Middle East, Europe, parts of India all have caucasoid bone structure. *The majority of people with caucasoid bone structure are not white.* And caucasoid bone structure better fits the beauty standards here for men.
> 
> Not an actual failo. My lips are normal sized lol, it wouldn't benefit me if they were any bigger. It only looks smaller because my upper lip is the same color as my skin.
> Reality is if I lose weight I mog you bud.


You must lose weight, not if or buts. Right now you're a waste of good features. Move your ass and ascend.


----------



## fauxfox (Today at 3:34 PM)

VenatorLuparius said:


> You must lose weight, not if or buts. Right now you're a waste of good features. Move your ass and ascend.


Do you think I have tyronelite potential after weightloss? I'm 5'11 barefoot


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Today at 6:45 PM)

fauxfox said:


> Do you think I have tyronelite potential after weightloss? I'm 5'11 barefoot


Not Tyronelite, tyrones are west-african-like, your features look too delicate for that : you have typical East african traits but you would mog in your own way.


----------



## stevielake (Today at 6:47 PM)

justgetacutbro said:


> Lol if Thts a normie then I’m easily gigatyrone, I was rated MTN by @blackgymaxx lol that guy is subhuman


Do you know how retarded you have to be to earn a negative post-rep ratio on this autistic forum? kys.


----------



## latincell95 (Today at 6:55 PM)

smoothsexy said:


> @VenatorLuparius dont worry what that nigga is talking. he said im subhuman too, *but somehow i slay in west even before looksmaxxing*


----------



## fauxfox (A moment ago)

VenatorLuparius said:


> Not Tyronelite, tyrones are west-african-like, your features look too delicate for that : you have typical East african traits but you would mog in your own way.


Nice, my goal is to look as high class as possible. I want to stand out.


----------

